# Topics > Robotics > Songs about robots >  Kraftwerk

## Airicist

Kraftwerk on Wikipedia

"The Robots" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Kraftwerk
Lyrics 

Ja tvoi sluga, (I'm your slave)
ja tvoi Rabotnik (I'm your worker.)
*Reverse*
Nobody owns me.
Nobody sells me.

We're charging our battery
And now we're full of energy
We are the robots
We are the robots
We are the robots
We are the robots

We're functioning automatic
And we are dancing mechanic
We are the robots
We are the robots
We are the robots
We are the robots

Ja tvoi sluga, (I'm your slave)
ja tvoi Rabotnik (I'm your worker.)
*Reverse*
Nobody owns me.
Nobody sells me.

we are programmed just to do
anything you want us to
we are the robots
we are the robots
we are the robots
we are the robots

we're functioning automatic
and we are dancing mechanic
we are the robots
we are the robots
we are the robots
we are the robots

Ja tvoi sluga, (I'm your slave)
ja tvoi Rabotnik (I'm your worker.)

Ja tvoi sluga, (I'm your slave)
ja tvoi Rabotnik (I'm your worker.)

Nobody owns me.
Nobody sells me.
Nobody owns me.
Nobody sells me.

We are the robots

----------


## Airicist

"Computer Love" on Wikipedia

Lyrics

Computer love
Computer love
Another lonely night
Stare at the TV screen
I don't know what to do
I need a rendezvous
Computer love
Computer love
I call this number
For a data date
I don't know what to do
I need a rendezvous
Computer love
Computer love

----------


## Airicist

Kraftwerk - The Man Machine

Uploaded on Jul 31, 2009




> From The Man Machine album

----------


## Airicist

Kraftwerk - The Man-Machine (Full Album + Bonus Tracks) [1978]

Published on Apr 14, 2015




> Tracklist:
> 
> 1 - The Robots [00:00]
> 2 - Spacelab [06:13]
> 3 - Metropolis [12:11]
> 4 - The Model [18:12]
> 5 - Neon Lights [21:53]
> 6 - The Man-Machine [30:45]
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Kraftwerk - live at Cirkus, Stockholm 2014

Published on Jan 26, 2014




> Full concert in Stockholm, January 22nd.
> 
> Setlist:
> 
> The Robots 
> Metropolis 
> Numbers 
> Computer World 
> It's More Fun to Compute / Home Computer 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Kraftwerk - The Robots (2013 Version - Official Retrospective Video)

Published on Dec 17, 2013




> 2013 Studio reworking of the 1978 classic 'The Robots'  taken from The Man-Machine

----------

